# Fuel distributor rebuild kit



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Has anyone successfully rebuilt a fuel dizzy using a rebuild kit like this?

Does it require fuel mixture recalibration?

Trying to chase a hot start problem and the fuel dizzy is the last original CIS part left on my car.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

-camber said:


> Has anyone successfully rebuilt a fuel dizzy using a rebuild kit like this?
> 
> Does it require fuel mixture recalibration?
> 
> Trying to chase a hot start problem and the fuel dizzy is the last original CIS part left on my car.


no i have not but seems like alot of money for such little stuff you get. to me it's not worth it


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

I have not. I have taken one or two apart. To me they seem straightforward enough to try and rebuild, but IIRC, the upper springs seated to the membrane manifold and lower chamber springs all coming together with a solid and flat seal seems hit or miss.

You have a hot start issue? Have you tried/adjusted the plunger stop depth?
on a 1.8 the magic number is 19mm but I have found +/- of this can help resolve surging, hot/cold start issues at least on CIS-E.


----------



## DonAB (Apr 15, 2012)

*depth measurement?*

How does one do this? 19mm from where?


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

its a rebuild kit for the system pressure regulator

(16mm socket head btw)

if your seals are worn out, damaged, or whatever you need this kit for the seals

there are 3 seals -- one which you must fully disassemble the unit to access

the kit comes with several different washers to adjusting the system pressure

the price on these units has gone up in the last few years

i got mine for $60


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

DonAB said:


> How does one do this? 19mm from where?


its the spring inside the air meter

as seen here:


----------

